# Alle haben mich ausgelacht



## Trompetenkäfer (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo Karpfenprofis

Ich angel schon seit meiner frühsten Jugend auf Karpfen.
Bereits 1979 legte ich meine Sportfischerprüfung mit 0 Fehlern ab.

Mein größter Erfolg war ein 28 Pfund Karpfen.

Seit einiger Zeit konnte ich aus beruflichen Gründen nicht mehr nebenher dh. außerhalb vom Urlaub Angeln.

Ich habe mich nur noch aufs Meeresangeln im Urlaub konzentriert.

Viele Jahre sind vergangen.

Aber, ich habe den Verein in meiner Heimat immer die Treue gehalten.

Meine Beiträge habe ich immer ( weil Dauerauftrag ) gezahlt.
Inkl. Arbeitsdienstzulage
Nun kommts : Am Mittwoch dieser Woche, bin ich an unser Vereinsgewässer gefahren um zu angeln.

Die Lufttemperatur betrug ca. 18 Grad und ich dachte eine gute Zeit für Karpfen und Schleie.  Wasser ca. 6 Grad.

Außer mir war keiner am Vereinsgewässer.
( Was sich sehr schnell ändern sollte )

Ich angelte wie "früher" mit Teig und Kartoffel.

Ein ca. 5 Zentimeter im Durmesser großer Teigknödel und eine Kartoffel voher angebraten im Vanilleöl.

Eine dritte Angel legte ich auf Schleie ca. 2 Meter tief auf Grund mit Mistwurm.

Die anschließenden Kontrollen nach dem Angelschein habe ich noch verkraftet, aber wie dann der "Obergewässerwart" mir sagte, daß ich sie Angeln zwecks Kontrolle einzuholen hab,
hab ich nur noch gelächelt.

Mittlerweile waren an meiner Angelstelle so sicher 30 Leute.

Als diese meine Köder sahen, mit denen ich angele, lachten fasst alle. Nur ich nicht.

Mit Teig und Kartoffel zu angeln wäre "nicht in" und absolut out.

Ich konnte mich vor diesen "neuartigen" Anglern einigermaßen wehren mit einer Wette.
Wer fängt den größten !!! ??

der sagte ich fange mit meinem Köder 30X mehr als du.

Nun, wolln wir mal abwarten.

Gruß 

Bernd


----------



## Jirko (7. Februar 2004)

hallo trompetenkäfer #h

eine sehr interessant & lächerliche geschichte zugleich, nicht auf dich gemünzt, sonder für die lachende gemeinde, welche der meinung sind, mit ihren boiliekreationen der neuzeit mehr zu fangen als mit den klassischen methoden, welche früher, heutzutage und auch zukünftig mindestens genausoviel erfolg bringen werden.

ich gehöre hier in´s karpfenforum zwar nicht rein, da ich vom karpfenfischen genauso viel ahnung habe, wie vom stricken, nämlich garkeine :m aber es ist mir doch ein bedürfnis, dir beizupflichten!

althergebrachtes und traditionelles sollte auch in der neuzeit der hochsterilisierten und technisierten angelära seinen fortbestand finden. es ist mitunter schon arg "besorgniserregend", wenn man sieht, wie mit hightech und superködern heutzutage den fischen auf den pelz gerückt wird.

es ist immer wieder ein freude zu sehen, wenn in diversen angelzeitschriften kidis mit stolz geschwelgter brust prächtige karpfen in ihren armen halten, welche sie ganz traditionell mit nem normalen stecken, röllchen und ner angeköderten kartoffel und den mix aus mais und maden oder weiß ich nicht was landen konnten.

ich möchte jetzt um gottes willen keine diskussion über daseinsberechtigung von boilies und sonstige "high-end"-köderkreationen heraufbeschwören (von den equipmententwicklungen mal ganz abgesehen), das ist nicht mein ansinnen! nur sollten wir uns alle, mich einbegriffen, einfach mal an die zeit vor 15a oder gar 20a erinnern.

auch wenn der immer weiter dezimierende fischbestand eine weitaus ausgefeiltere und sensiblere angeltechnik notwendig macht, sollten wir uns doch mal an alte tugenden erinnern.

und ich als "nichtcarphunter" bin der festen überzeugung, daß teig und kartoffel immer noch hervorragende köder für die fischpirsch auf karpfen sind... sie waren es, sind es und werden es hoffentlich auch immer bleiben. wenn ein vereings- oder anderes gewässer aber tagtäglich von der lachenden gemeinde mit boilies zugepflastert wird und das in rauen mengen, brauchen wir uns alle irgendwann nicht mehr wundern, wenn unsere altgebackenen köder am grund schlummern, schlummern und schlummern und keine beachtung mehr finden... sie sind ja dann ein fremdkörper und passen nicht mehr in´s futterschema...

...ein nachdenklicher frühpoaster und nichtkarpfenangler wollte das mal loswerden :m #h


----------



## Trompetenkäfer (7. Februar 2004)

Moin Jirko

Du ganzt dich in Worten ausdrücken, Hut Ab.
Genau das habe ich gemeint, aber

Die Wette steht immer noch :::::::::::

Gruß

B.O.


----------



## rob (7. Februar 2004)

kopf hoch Trompetenkäfer!!!
auf so ein gelächter darfst du nicht hören.bin auch noch relativ jung,kenn alle modernen techniken und köder und fisch immer noch ab und zu gern mit mais oder teig auf karpfen.wie ich früher mit meinem opa fischen war haben wir nur mit kartofel,polentateig oder mais gut gefangen.in manchen situationen sind diese köder immer wieder vorzuziehen.das wichtigste ist ja das du freude beim angeln hast und nicht irgend jemanden gerecht werden musst.
aber eigentlich hat mir jirko schon aus der seele gesprochen:m
grüss dich ganz nett und nur weiter so#h


----------



## sebastian (7. Februar 2004)

Lol das sind XXXXXX  ( von Achim_68 editiert, solche Ausdrücke sind hier nicht erwünscht !!! )  ! Karttoffel und Teig geht super auf Karpfen. Wenn der Karpfen bei dir is frisst er sicher die Kartoffel und nicht das Boilie 20m weiter . Ich fische nur mit Mais ( zu faul zum teig machen  ) Ausserdem ist es doch so furz was die sagen Kartoffel ist Top, in Ungarn fängt der Onkel meines Cousins sehr viel damit !!


----------



## bernie (7. Februar 2004)

Moin,
Jirko hat's ja schon auf den Punkt gebracht 
Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung in den letzten 20 Jahren im Karpfenangeln anschaue, rollen sich meine Fußnägel auf......
Ich kann mich noch an die Berichte im Blinker (den ich damals noch las  ) erinnern, als das erste Mal von der Haarmontage die Rede war (da wurde allerdings noch MAIS angebunden 
Dann Monate später kam der erste Bericht über das "sensationelle Boillie-Angeln"............
Es ist - meiner Meinung nach - doch so, daß viele Leute (nicht alle)  sich für Karfen-Spezialisten halten, weil sie mit sauteuren Sachen angeln, deren Namen sie nicht einmal fehlerfrei aussprechen können  
Ich will niemanden zu nahe treten !!!!!!, aber für MICH hat DAS mit angeln nicht mehr viel zu tun !!
Ich halte es da genau so wie Trompetenkäfer und angele mit Kartoffel oder Teig ........... und sollte mich jemand auslachen ( was ich noch nicht erlebt habe), geht mir das am A***** vorbei 
@ Trompetenkäfer: bleib Deiner Linie treu und angel SO, wie DU es für richtig erachtest. FEDDICH !


----------



## Franky (7. Februar 2004)

Moin Bernd,

es gibt ein Sprichwort... "Dummheit lacht!" Aber wer zuletzt lacht, lacht bekanntlich am besten! 
Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass Du mit Toffel und Teig nicht schlechter fahren wirst, als die "Boiliefraktion". Angeln ist für mich, welche Technik und welcher Zielfisch auch immer, eine Kombination moderner Technik mit traditionellen Methoden! Ob nun ein selbstgedrehter Vollkorn-Boilie hinter dem Fox-Pieper mit Supertec-Kreuzgewickelten Karpfenflinte mit Hypertec-Freilaufrolle liegt, oder eine simple Kartoffel - dem Fisch wirds egal sein!!!
Ich habe mir das "Lachen" über ungewöhnliche oder gar "alteingebrachte" Methoden schon mit 13 Jahren abgewöhnt - als mit sone komischen Gummidingers in Holland Barsche gezoppt wurden... Ich glaube, die nennen sich Twister!


----------



## masch1 (7. Februar 2004)

Ich binn nicht der große Karpfenguru aber um diese Jahreszeit mit nem Kartoffel hät ich auch gelächelt 
Sobald unsere Gewässer einigermasen Eisfrei sind geh ich auch auf Karpfen aber mit 1-3 Maiskörner am 7 er Goldhaken Kartoffelköder halte ich für zu groß um diese Jahreszeit #w


----------



## BadPoldi (7. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich oute mich mal als "moderner" karpfenfischer....

@trompetenkäfer, lass sie lachen, das müßt ganz dumm laufen das du die wette verlierst......
obwohl ich hoff du hast nicht gewettet das du 30x mehr fängst.. das ist nämlich viel...

wenn die "neuen hunter" die alten methoden (sag ich jetzt mal so) nicht aktzeptieren, dann sind die meineserachtens einfach nur dumm...., du fängst mit mais, teig und kartoffel mit sicherheit mehr als jeder boilifischer. der einzige vorteil beim boilifischen ist einfach, die faulheit. du kannst den köder 24 std im wasser lassen ohne diesen zu kontrollieren. und viele modernen carphunter schlafen die fische nur aus. wenn ich das mal so sagen darf. auch ist der boili selektiver als mais, teig oder kartoffel. trotzdem bin ich fest der meinung du fängst damit wesentlich mehr. evtl. nicht so schwere aber um das gehts ja schließlich nicht.

ich respektiere deine art zu angeln mehr, als so manche carp-hunter die denken die montagen müssen immer 120 und mehr draussen liegen usw.... ohne sich auch nur einen gedanken zu machen. aber es leider so, das boilifischen ist in mode gekommen....

kann dich gut verstehen, ich hoffe nur du schmeißt nicht alle in einem topf. 

gruß

fisch einfach wie du lust hast, und lass die anderen reden....

BadPoldi


----------



## Schutty (7. Februar 2004)

ich habe soetwas auch schon durch vor ein paar jahren. raus kamm dabei nur ärger! seit dem ist mir das egal was mir solche bornierten leute erzählen.#w :v #h


----------



## Lenzibald (7. Februar 2004)

Serus
Also alle haben ein bischen Recht in der Angelegenheit. Kartoffel Teig Mais Maden Boilie oder Wurm is doch vollkommen piepe mit was man fischt der Erfolg ist wichtig. Ich kenn Gewässer da bekommst auf Boilie 14tage keinen Biß weils die nicht kennen, dafür fängst auf mais super. Ein anderes wieder da geht auf Boilie mehr als auf jeden anderen Köder. Mich hams voriges Jahr auch heimlich belächelt die Karpfenprofis, Mit ner Karpfenmatch mit Pose und Teig 20meter vom Ufer Fischen ist ja auch lächerlich, das Problem war nur das ich dort die meißten und größten Karpfen gefangen hab dann hams nicht mehr gelächelt sondern auf Pose umgestellt und gefragt welchen Teig ich verwende. Boilie fisch ich nur wenn ich Faul bin ansonsten sind Teig mais made und wurm immer noch meine Topköder. Also laß sie lachen du machst schon das richtige.


----------



## ShogunZ (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo!!!
Wie auch rob gesagt hat, kennt die jüngere Generation, zu der auch ich noch gehöre, mit meinen 18 Jahren, viele moderne Angeltechniken(nicht umsonst stehen stehen etliche Bücher bei mir in den Schränken).
 Aber meine größten Karpfen fange ich am RMD-Kanal(bei uns im schönen Dietfurt) immer noch mit Kartoffel und nicht mit Boilies für 30€
Ich bin zugleich noch Jugendwart bei uns im Fischereiverein und sogar unsere Kleinsten können sich das lachen nicht verkneifen, wenn ich mit meinem Kartoffel im Herbst den Karpfen nachstelle.
(die fischen schon sehr fleißig mit Boilies)

Aber fangen ist auch noch die andere Sache.

Also 

Keep on smiling, look at the sun and be happy

MfG Tom


----------



## spinnracer (7. Februar 2004)

NICHT ÄRGERN LASSEN! Besonders an überfischten Gewässern sind Mais oder Teig eine gute Alternative zum Boilie. Mich hat man auch schon belächelt, als ich ohne moderne Technik am Wasser war. Und was habe ich gefangen - Graskarpfen und die anderen nix!


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Februar 2004)

Hi 
ich bin genau wie ShogunZ 18 und Jugendwart  
bei uns ist zum Glück das Boiliefischen verboten.... deshalb bin auch kein Profi was Boilieangeln betrifft, meine Karpfen fang ich aber auch.. und zwar mit Brot, Mais oder Kartoffeln... ganz ohne Rig usw.  

Jedem das seine mein Fall ist das Boilieangeln nicht, und Boilieangler die herablassende Sprüche gegenüber anderen loslassen auch nicht. 

@Trompetenkäfer
never change a working System


----------



## fischerwahn (7. Februar 2004)

@trompetenkäfer - mmm. kartoffeln in vanilleöl gebraten  - ich befürchte nur das ich das wegessen würde bevor ich damit am wasser ankomme...

@alle - ist ein frolic am hair auch schon der "next generation" der carphunter anzurechnen ?


----------



## BadPoldi (7. Februar 2004)

hi,

@fischerwahn, ich bin der meinung hundefutter hat im wasser nichts verloren.... (aber ich werd keinem was vorschreiben oder sonst was!!!)

aber ich denke es gehört eher zur neuen generation, da frolic am haar einfach die bessere montage ist....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Februar 2004)

Hier bei uns an der Naab fischen die wie die Verrückten mit Hufu... da füttern alle damit an und alle Angeln damit... Karpfen fängst du damit ohne Ende.... aber die Sache hat einen Haken, in irgendeiner Form soll das nicht gesund für die Fische sein. Ich hab mal wo auf Gastkarte geangelt da war es verboten mit Hunde und Katzenfutter zu Angeln.... hab ich damals auch reingeschrieben ins Board ich such mal den Thread...


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Februar 2004)

soderla dou is a 

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.c...p?threadid=8867&highlight=Verbot+Katzenfutter


----------



## bernie (7. Februar 2004)

@Franky: uuuuuupssssss ........ stimmt!!!! (evtl. sollte ich meine Einstellung mal überdenken....... 

@Bad Poldi: uuuuuupssssss ........ stimmt!!!! (evtl. sollte ich meine Einstellung mal überdenken....... 

 

SO gesehen hab ich das noch nich.........
Ich find's einfach nur "doof" mit Riesengerödel (alles natürlich "vollelegdronisch")  Tag und Nacht in einer Schweineteuren extrafürsaulangekarfpenansitznächte-Liege rumzulungern, um irgendwanneinmal einen Rieeesenkarpfen zu angeln, der mein Boillie am (nochschweineteureren superfängig-Helikopter-Rig) zwischen den (sauteuren) 10 Kilo Anfütter-Boillies gefunden hat....... 
Für MICH macht das einfach keinen Sinn !
Wenn ich pennen will, geh ich in's Bett.
Wenn ich Spannung haben will, geh ich angeln.
Wenn ich Geld augeben will, geh ich innen Pu** ........ ääääääh  ich meine, geh ich in's Angelgeschäft 
Das Argument mit dem Twister hat mich schon etwas nachdenklich gemacht....... aaaaber: DAS ist immer noch AKTIVES angeln und nicht  locken>fangen>freilasssen>tollsein........
Ich denke mal, da könn(t)en wir noch trefflich drüber streiten


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. Februar 2004)

Vergesst doch die Boilies- das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis dieser Dinger ist doch "unter aller Sau"; Ich finde die Kosten für die Dinger, die in unserem See keinen Deut besser als Mais oder Karoffeln wirken eine Frechheit!!!
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Februar 2004)

Intolerante ArXXXXXXXXX  ( von Achim_68 editiert, solche Ausdrücke sind hier nicht erwünscht ......obwohl Du den Nagel mal wieder auf den Kopf triffst  !!! ) !
Damit meine ich jetzt nicht nur die Hypermodernboilieangler, die über Kartoffelplumpsangler ablästern, sondern auch die Vollkommenen Fortschrittsablehner, die sich über die Ewiglangundmitpennenkönnendankhöllengerödelmitschleppendenboilieundnixandereskönnenjugend mokieren.
( Und wer sich jetzt hier Angesprochen fühlt: GENAU DICH MEINE ICH AUCH! )

@ Trompetenkäfer
Also erstmal wünsche ich Dir, dass Du der Boiliefraktion mal zeigst, dass Die Karpfen immer noch mit Kartoffel und Teig zu fangen sind. 
Andererseits Gönne ich der Kartoffelplumpserfraktion diesen Triumph aber auch nicht. Denn schlechter ist der Boilie garantiert nicht.
Daher wünsche ich beiden Parteien sowie allen sonstigen intoleranten Anglern von ganzem Herzen, dass sie gar nichts Fangen! Oder mal ein Echter Karpfenspezi vorbeikommt, und allen mal durch geschicktes Kombinieren aller Stilrichtungen so richtig zeigt wo Fangtechnisch der Hammer hängt.

Und dann wünsch ich Euch noch, dass Ihr daraufhin keine Methode als die bessere hinstellen könnt, Euch die Hände Reicht und mal zusammen ein Bier Trinkt! Das ist nämlich besser als sich Bekämpfen.

Und wieder mal zeigt sich, extreme Meinungen sind mist. Denn beide Parteien haben völlig das Ziel verpeilt...
Denn das heisst Fische fangen, und nicht auf seine Technik bestehen und alles andere Verbieten.

Tatsache ist, dass Althergebrachte Köder genausogut fangen KÖNNEN wie Hypermoderne. Eine variante abzulehnen bringt Euch um die Hälfte der Fangaussichten.
Ebenso wie die Ablehnung der Modernen Technik oder des Pirschangelns, Posenangelns... eigentlich nur Nachteile einbringt.
Und die meissten Angler die ich kenne haben das auch erkannt, Da fischt mal der Kartoffelangler mit Piepern und da hängt ein Boilie an der Pose, der Aalfischer hat ein Brolli und der Zanderangler ne Liege... Was jeder Braucht muss er doch selbst entscheiden dürfen.

Vor gut 10 Jahren wurde man als Boilieangler auch verlacht. Ich kann mich noch an mein erstes mal mit Liege erinnern... - "Haha, hat deine Olle dich rausgeschmissen blabla" Tatsache war aber, dass ich am Nächsten Morgen nicht über Rückenschmerzen, Ameisen oder nen nassen und Kalten A rsch klagen konnte, und auch nicht so kleine Augen hatte, bei ähnlichen Fängen.
Tragt die "Rache" doch jetzt einfach mit demselben Humor, den die Tackleschlepper damals hatten.

(Ich halte Kartoffeln auch für grundverkehrt im Frühjahr. Zu gross und im Frühjahr besser was herzhaftes, wie Würmer, Frühstücksfleisch oder stark riechenden Teig. Früher musste man Kartoffeln auch länger füttern, um Erfolge zu erzielen. Geht das woanders ohne? )

Just Monsters
Holger

P.S. Einige Polemiken hier will ich mal so nicht stehen lassen. 
HUFU ist gesundheitsschädlich! - Quatsch! das bezog sich damals auf übertriebenen BSE-Wahn. Alles Tiermehl war gefährlich. Ausser acht gelassen wurde, dass schon die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich diese Krankheit von einem Säugetier auf eines einer anderen Rasse übertragen nicht besonders hoch war. Von der bei Schafen verbreiteten Seuche hats gerade mal die Rinder erwischt, Zusammenhänge mit der Menschlichen Creutzfeld-Jakob, dies ja auch schon vor BSE gab, sind bis heute ungeklärt. Un da soll es Tiere die fast keine Gemeinsamkeiten mit Säugetieren haben gefährden? Wer mir genügend Kohle bietet, dem beweise ich durch essen einer Tüte Hufu gerne die ungefährlichkeit für Mensch und Tier.

Boilies sind Teuer! - Genauson schwachfug. Nen Kilo Fertige kostet zwischen 5 und 20€ Das sind über 100 Köder. 10 Tauwürmer kosten 3,5€! Nen Köfi mindestens 50ct. Tubifexwürmer, Bienenmaden und ne Tüte Stippfutter ist auch nicht sonderlich günstig.
Und selbstgemachte Murmeln kann man von Billiger als Kartoffeln bis zu Teurer als Blinker pro Stck beliebig variieren.
Wer natürlich unmengen füttert soll sich bezüglich Teuer bitte an die eigene Nase Fassen. Da können die Boilies nix für.

Boilies haben keine Vorteile gegenüber anderen Ködern! - Oh Doch, sonst würden sie nicht so oft gefischt, nicht so oft verboten, und nicht so teuer Bezahlt. Boilies werden z.b. kaum von Rotaugenschwärmen gefressen, sie widerstehen Krebsen besser, sie halten sehr lang im Wasser, sie fliegen nicht vom Haken, man kann die zusammensetzung anpassen, etc. etc....

Boilieangelverbot! - Auch schwachsinn, ein Boilie ist ein gekochter teig. Das sind kartoffelklösse genauso, und die bestehen aus nicht viel anderem als aus Kartoffeln. (Und polentaknödel aus nix anderem als Mais) Ausserdem wo liegt der unterschied zwischen gekochtem und ungekochtem Teig? und sind Teigkugeln, die in der Mikrowelle gefertigt wurden noch Boilies? Wie siehts dann mit Backen und Trocknen aus um den Teig fest zu bekommen? (Unter gebackenen Teig würden u.a. auch Brötchen fallen, Hufu wird wohl eher getrocknet, dito Forelli.) Wie siehts mit eckigem gekochten Teigstücken aus...
Oder anders gefragt, was macht einen Boilie zum Boilie? So wie ich das sehe müsste dann alles verboten sein, da die Unterschiede nicht greifbar sind. Und dann kann man das Angeln gleich ganz verbieten, oder angelt wer ohne Köder?


----------



## Schutty (8. Februar 2004)

ich weiß garnicht was hier für eine diskusion im gange ist!!! ich mus mich doch nicht rechtfertigen warum ich mit boilis, in einem modernen zelt auf einer liege die geld gekostet hat angeln gehe.
ich meine das hat doch mein geld gekostet und nicht das anderer leute. wer das nicht brauch muss es sich ja auch nicht kaufen! oder spüre ich da neid und vieleicht intollerans? ich dachte das forum ist für karpfenangler? die argumente die ich gelesen habe sind genau die, die mich das ganze jahr begleiten. ien beispiel vom letzten jahr: ich sas mehrere tage an einem see plötzlich kamm der gewässerwart und erklärte mir das ich auf der stelle das gewässer verlassen sollte. argument ich störe den ablauf einer veranstalltung die zwei tage später stadtfinden soll. tuhe ich das nicht kommt die polizei! ich habe natürlich nicht eingepackt. stadt dessen erkundigte ich mich bei der unteren fischereibehörde ob das fichen angemeldet ist. fakt ist es war nicht angemeldet!!!!!! so der tag kam und tatsächlig kamen zwei ältere herrn in begleitung des ordnugsamtes, fischereiaufsicht,gewässerwart und polizei. begrüßt wurde ich mit was soll die ******* hier, ob ich wüste wer sie sind. meine antwort petri und ob sie wüsten wer ich bin? nachdem sie fertig waren luft zu holen und meine papiere zu kontrolieren. habe ich sie darauf hingewiesen das ich mich bei der unteren fischereibehörde erkundigt habe. der polizei habe ich zu verstehen gegeben das ich eine anzeige wegen nötigung aufgeben möchte. die beiden vom ordnugsamt sind gleich verschwunden. vom rest habe ich zum endsetzen noch ein foto gemacht! der kommentar zum schluß der beiden war " wir angler wollen uns doch nicht untereinander an*******n" ach so ja da der eine wohl was zu sagen hatte meinte er diese scheiß karpfen angelei hat sowieso ein ende nächstes jahr wenn die gesätze geändert werden!!!!!!!


----------



## Lenzibald (8. Februar 2004)

Servus Leute.
Wasn jetzt los hab ich da was verpasst oder wie ???? Ich finde jeder und das hab ich schon des öfteren gesagt soll so Fischen wie er will und mit was er will. Wer die Kohle hat schweineteures Tackle zu kaufen soll das doch machen ist ja sein Geld. Ich sehe keinen Grund für so ne heftige Diskussion. Ich persönlich fische mit jedem genannten Köder von Made bis Boilie je mehr köder man probiert desto mehr wird man im Endefekt fangen. Sicher wwurde ich schon ausgelacht wenn ich mit Teig fische anderseits hab ich auch schon andere ausgelacht weil ich mit Teig mehr fing als sie mit Boilies. Die ganzen Verbote kommen ja net vom Fischen selber sondern vom Anfütterverhalten der Angler die oft tonnenweise Futter reinkippen. Bei uns herrscht an vielen Seen schon komplettes Anfütterverbot weils immer übertrieben wird. Beispiel das ich selber gesehen habe 4 Angler jeder zwei 30ig kilo Kübel mit Boilie und rein damit und das 4 bis 5mal die woche. Fazit der Kontrollor hat schon davon geredet das Anfüttern verbieten wollen wenn das so weitergeht. Darum mein ich alles mit Maßen betreiben und dann werden alle Glücklich und fangen Fette GROOOOße Karpfen.


----------



## Pumprider (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen !

@Trompetenkäfer, lass Dich durch so etwas nicht aus der Ruhe bringen.

Fische mit dem Köder von dem Du&nbsp;überzeugt&nbsp;bist und mit dem Du "Deine " Fische fängst (auch wenn es dann vielleicht nicht so viele und große sind). 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es überhaupt nicht wichtig ist wer die meisten Fische fängt oder mit welchem Köder auch immer, sondern dass Dir Dein Hobby Freude bereitet.

Ich persönlich gehe nicht ans Wasser mit dem Ziel möglichst viele Fische zu fangen, sondern mich einfach am Wasser zu entspannen, indem ich die Ruhe und die Natur genieße. Natürlich freue ich mich wenn ich einen Fisch dabei fange, jedoch ist das bei mir nicht&nbsp;Priorität 1.

Ich finde das dass Angeln&nbsp;entwickelt sich langsam in eine falsche&nbsp;Richtung (gut ist nur wer&nbsp;mehr und&nbsp;immer größere Fische fängt). Hier wird schon fast ein richtiger Leistungsdruck wie im täglichen Leben aufgebaut&nbsp;(was nur ein 6 Pfünder...?). 

Gruß&nbsp;PR

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;

&nbsp;

&nbsp;

&nbsp;


----------



## zander222 (8. Februar 2004)

@Pumprider- sehe das genauso.
Klar gucke ich schon mal neidisch, wenn mein Kumpel nen grossen Zander fängt und ich nicht. Ich mache mir dann aber Gedanken, was ICH "falsch" gemacht habe.
Ich war zum Kutterangeln, habe hier meine 3-4 Dorsche gefangen,die mir als damals Alleinstehender völlig reichten, habe dann meine Rute eingepackt und den Anderen zugeguckt, wie Sie die Fischkästen vollmachten.
Die Fische haben Sie dann im Hafen verkauft, im Angelladen neues Tackle gekauft und Rest am Abend versoffen. Nächsten Tag dasselbe Prozedre. Ich war zwar auch zum Angeln auf dem Kutter, aber diese "Kollegen" stritten sich wirklich darüber, wer den größten, den schwersten und die meisten Fische gefangen  hatte. Ich fand das zum K.....


----------



## fischerwahn (8. Februar 2004)

fazit :] old und new age carper haben sich noch nie vertragen - aber im grunde genommen sind wir doch alle nur fischer...


----------



## Schutty (8. Februar 2004)

um hier mal etwas zum verständnis bei zu tragen auch in unserem verein gibt es leute die mich nicht verstehen können. aber durch vorträge habe ich die leute auch ein bischen zum nachdenken verleitet es  ist kein mitglied während eines vortrages aufgestanden und gegangen gans im gegenteil. letztes jahr habe ich drei zweifler zum fischen eingeladen ich auf karpfen sie auf aal und zander. es ging von der benutzung des bootes. einsatz eines echolotes bis zum füttern. fazit sie waren begeistert und freuten sich mal hinter die kulissen zu sehen. wie,wo,was und warum man bestimmte sachen macht. so haben sie gesehen das ein echolot keine fische fängt sondern für die interpretation eines gewässers eine hilfe ist. dann habe ich ihnen zwei kilo boilies und ein wurfrohr gegeben ihre meinung vom füttern änderte sich gans schnell, von 30kg boilies auf maximal 2kg zwecks tennisarm. als ich noch einen carp von 28 pf gefangen hatte und sie den umgang sahen war es glaube ich um sie geschehen. fazit ignorans und vorurteile wichen gans schnell begeisterung!!!!!!!! das ist ein beispiel!!!!!! wer jetzt immernoch irgend welche zweifel hat dem biete ich es hiermit an in diesem jahr
einen kleinen trip zu machen und er kann sich selber anschauen was so hinter den kulissen passiert. denn wir ziehen ja alle an einem strang!!!!! freue mich schon auf das AB-karpfenfischen!!!!!!

um es auf einen punkt zu bringen auch wenn ich jetzt einigen leuten zu nahetrete  aber manche steatmends sind einfache stammtisch parolen und das finde ich nicht gut!!!!! so nun bin ich für mich fertig mit dem thema und werde mich wieder anderen themen im forum zuwenden!!!!#h


----------



## rob (8. Februar 2004)

hey BadPoldi!
schau mal auf die frolicpackung und lese dir die inhaltstoffe durch.
das ist sehr wohl nahrhaft....das gebe ich liebend gerne meinen karpfen.
zu not könnt ich mich auch davon ernähren!!!!!
lg rob#h



> fazit :] old und new age carper haben sich noch nie vertragen - aber im grunde genommen sind wir doch alle nur fischer...



also ich würde nie auf die idee kommen klassifizierungen anzulegen.
habe mir von den älteren fischern einiges abgeschaut und das die offt nicht mehr den nerv haben mit der zeit zugehen eventuell montagen und taktiken zu lernen kann ich verstehen.ich seh das bei meinem opa...der allerdings fischt auch mit haar aber halt mais oder frolic.wenn der mein zeug sieht greift er sich auf den kopf.der will das nicht und braucht es auch nicht....voll ok..jeder wie er möchte,hauptsache freude an der sache.
ich bin der meinung wenn du dich mit dem fisch beschäftigst und ihn an verschiedenen gewässern nachstellst,musst du alle köder register ziehen.
das heisst im winter mit naturködern oder kleine boilies,im sommer auch mal
mit brotflocke oder teig.....alles ist bei mir möglich,alle köder sind drinnen.meine montagen verändern sich über das jahr ständig...von oldschool
bis modern..je nachdem......
manchmal fisch ich auch mit der match und schwimmer auf karpfen und habe weit und breit kein modernes zeug am platz.ich pass mich halt an und da muss ich eben von althergebracht bis hast du schon gehört es gibt jetzt wieder was gaaaanz neues und wichtiges durchführen.
servus rob#h


----------



## BadPoldi (8. Februar 2004)

Hi,

@rob, du darfst gerne hufu fischen, ich verbiete niemanden etwas. ich bin ein toleranter mensch.

trotzdem wirst du mich nicht dazu bringen mit hufu anzufüttern oder zu fischen. ich ess ja auch kein katzenfutter....

@gerätefetischist, ja für viel genug geld ess ich auch hufu

das daran niemand stirbt ist klar, es ist halt nicht meine art zu fischen....

@lenzibald, das thema hatten wir doch schon mal 4 leute  2 x 30kg boili und das 5 mal die woche???? das glaub ich niemals....
wenn das kg boili "nur 5 euro" kostet sind das bei 60 kg 300 euro pro tag x 5 sind 1500 euro und das ganze für einen angler? außerdem hab ich noch keine 30 kg eimer gesehen, das sind dann bottiche und keine eimer mehr...., denk mal drüber nach

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Lenzibald (8. Februar 2004)

@BadPoldi
Servus Brauchst es ja nicht glauben ich hätts auch nicht geglaubt wenn ichs nicht selber gesehen hätte. Kennst du die großen Malerkübel wo normalerweise Dispersionsfarbe drinnen ist, werden pro Kübel so ca 20 bis 25kg Boilies reinpassen schätze ich. Und ja es gibts solche Leute hab mal einen gefragt wieviel er so pro Jahr für Futter ausgibt. Lapidare Antwort so drei bis viertausend Euro weil er die Boilies selber dreht.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Februar 2004)

@ Lenzibald
Also ich kenn diese 30l Farbbehälter, aber mit Farbe mögen sie 30l = 30kg haben, viel mehr wie 10kg Boilies gehen nicht rein. Ein 25kg Boiliesack hat etwa die abmessungen wie 40 kg Getreide oder 3-4 Säcke Zement. Mit 25 Kg Boilies kriegt man wirklich nen Speisskübel randvoll mit.

Und selbst wenn ich viel auf Karpfen Fische und nur teuerste zutaten verbasteln würde käme ich vermutlich über 300€/ Jahr niemals hinaus. Normal sind wohl eher 100-200€

3-4000€ ist eine Hausnummer, die man mit ner mehrköpfigen Gruppe selbst bei jedem WE am Wasser vermutlich nicht im Jahr verangelt kriegt. Selbst teuerste Mixe liegen nicht über 15€/kg. Und die eier strecken das ganze nochmal gewaltig, so dass 1,5kg boilies aus 1 kg mix herauskommen. Das wären also etwa 3-400kg Boilies. Wer soll die anfertigen? für 20 kg darf man mit standartwerkzeug zu viert ca. einen Tag Rollen, der arbeitsaufwand 400 kg Boilies zu rollen betrüge also etwa 32 Mannarbeitstage... 52 Wochenenden hat das Jahr= 104 Tage, davon werden 32 Tage fürs Rollen verbraten? - so verrückt ist wohl nicht mal ein Karpfenangler.

Bei nem Billigen Mix mit ca 3€/Kg Sind das dann 1,5-2t !!! Boilies. Das wären dann 300-400 Mannarbeitstage/Person im Jahr!!!!! ...die Jungs würden nicht mehr zum Fischen kommen und müssten in wechselschichten Boilies Rollen.Ausserdem können sies sich nicht mehr leisten, weil sie dann ja keinen Beruf mehr ausüben könnten, Und sie wären nach einem Jahr in gebückter Haltung auch invalide.
Pro kilo Boilies braucht man etwa 8 Eier grösse L. für 2T Boilies also 16000 Eier... (= eine min. 50 Hühner grosse Legebatterie produziert Durchgehend.)

Normal sind übrigens ca. 6€/kg Mix. = 0,75-1t Boilies. = 150-200 Mannarbeitstage/Person (Das Jahr hat nur 365!) und 8000 Eier. Alles klar...

Also ich glaub auch das die Jungs nur ein wenig Aufgeschnitten haben...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Februar 2004)

@Gerätefetischist
an deiner Rechnung stimmt aber was nicht glaub ich...

du schreibst :

für 20 kg darf man mit standartwerkzeug zu viert ca. einen Tag Rollen, der arbeitsaufwand 400 kg Boilies zu rollen betrüge also etwa 32 Mannarbeitstage... 52 Wochenenden hat das Jahr= 104 Tage, davon werden 32 Tage fürs Rollen verbraten? - so verrückt ist wohl nicht mal ein Karpfenangler.

Wenn ich mit meinem bescheidenen Geistesverstand dass durchrechne komm ich auf was anderes : 

20kg = 1Tag 
400kg = 20 Tage

104Tage -20Tage  = 84 Tage

dann rechnest du noch 27 Tage Urlaub drauf und bedenkst dass man ja auch nach der Arbeit Boilies rollen könnte.... 
24 Std hat der Tag, 8 Stunden arbeitet man, 8 Stunden Freizeit, 8 Stunden Schlaf. d.h. man könnte theoretisch jeden Arbeitstag als Mannsarbeitstag rechnen.... und hätte somit ca. 215 Mannsarbeitstage zur Verfügung und könnte also 215x20kg herstellen = 4,3t 


Aber lassen wir dass, solche Rechnungen stimmen nie ! 

eigentlich ist es ja total wurscht, weil es jetzt dipferl*******risch wird.... wollte nur mal zeigen dass man so ziemlich alles widerlegen kann 

nimms mir nicht übel  

Liebe Grüße Franzl


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. Februar 2004)

Is bei euch ja auch nich besser als bei uns...

Wollen bei uns auch den boilie verbieten. Grund:

Zu viel Nährstoffeintrag ins Gewässer (aber 5 kilo Trockenfutter sind OK, nee is klar?!)
Alles scheiß Neidhammel im Vorstand, nur weil man besser oder größer fängt als der "Plumsangler" (Die netten Kollegen, die mit Hochseerute 45er Schnur und 20 g Pose und 1er Haken mit nem Maiskorn dran nix mehr in nem total Überfischten Gewässer kriegen, sich aber Gewässerwart schimpfen und einem weißmachen wollen, sie hätten das Angeln neu erfunden)

Ich find es gut wenn jemand freude daran hat, Karpfen an feinem Gerät mit Wurm oder Mais zu überlisten, aber bin ich schlechter nur weil ich mir die Nächte um die Ohren schlag und das mein Hobby nenne.#w :s #w :s

Wenn er sich mehr mit dem Gewässer beschäftigen und nicht immer nur soweit zum Angelplatz gehen würde, wie man nach drei Bier Pinkeln kann, dann würd er auch mehr fangen.
Auch sind drei "Kumpels" mit 2 Promill nicht wirklich fangfördernd...

Fazit: Is schon *******, wird noch Schlimmer. 

PS: Ob boilie, mais, oder was auch immer is doch egal, jedem so wies ihm gefällt#h


----------



## bernie (8. Februar 2004)

@Alle,
ich hoffe mal, nicht missverstanden worden zu sein gewesen tun.....

Ich will NIEMANDEN vorschreiben, wie oder womit er/sie angelt !!!!!

Aber es muss schon gestattet sein, daß ich hier meine PERSÖNLICHE und (natürlich) subjektive Meining äussern darf, ohne gleich als intollerantes A***** bezeichnet zu werden.......... (im übrigen finde ich so eine Anrede/Überschrift in einem Thread für "nicht-AB-Tauglich)......

Entweder reden wir hier offen MITeinander - und lassen die Meinung anderer auch gelten - , oder wir bauchpinseln uns den lieben langen Tag........ 
Allerdings brauche/bräuchte ich dafür kein Diskussionsforum....

Nochmal zum Verständnis: Jeder kann angeln wie er will und Geld ausgeben, soviel er will, aber ICH mache mir für MICH meine Gedanken über Sinn oder Unsinn.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Februar 2004)

@bernie 
genau !


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Februar 2004)

@ Franz stimmt ich hab mich tatsächlich verrechnet. 
Richtig ist 20kg= 4 Mannarbeitstage
400 kg also 80  nicht 32...

Und wenn ich von Boilierolltagen spreche, dann heisst das für gewöhnlich um 9:00 alles aufgebaut haben, und um 20:00 nicht fertig sein. Man fällt tot ins bett, und wers nicht glaubt, den lad ich gerne mal ein. Am Nächsten Tag ist erstmal Muskelkater angesagt. 12h Würstepressen ist nichts für bleistiftschwinger. Deine 8h sind aber auch meine Wunschvorstellung 

(Wie weit musst Du eigentlich zur Arbeit Fahren, und wann isst Du mal was  )

@ Bernie
Ich muss mich hier aber Deiner meinung nach als Mongo! (Finde ich :v , hab ne behinderte Schwester!) und von Dir als doof  bezeichnen lassen, oder was? Und Boilieverbot ist ja auch ganz toll!  
Ich hab keinen direkt angesprochen, aber da Du Dir den schuh anziehst scheint er ja wohl zu passen!

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Februar 2004)

@Geraetefetischist 
ich arbeite nichts :q :q 

außerdem schlaf ich keine 8 Stunden :q :q 

naja wie gesagt solche Rechnung sind doof.... Rechnen sollte man mit Zahlen und nicht mit nicht quantitativ messbaren Größen. 

P.S. Ein 30l-Farbeimer ist schwerer als 30 kg... denn 1kg=1l gilt nur bei Wasser.. mit einer bestimmten Temperatur... :q :q :q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Februar 2004)

@ Franz
auch gut. ein 30l farbeimer enthält ca. 30,5 kg Farbe (Denn lösungsmittel ist bei Dispersionsfarbe ja wohl wasser...)

Und was ist mit den Schulschlaf...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Februar 2004)

dass glaub ich nicht mit den 30,5 kg.... 

ich hab die Dinger während meiner Ausbildung immer ins Regal einräumen müssen... ich schätze einer hatte mindestens 3 Zentner :q :q 

Schulschlaf... ne ne dass mach ich nicht.. ist doch doof... wenn ich müde bin dann bleib ich zuhause und fahr nicht extra in die Schule... ist ja recht locker bei uns, da nur Erwachsene in der Berufsoberschule sind....


----------



## ShogunZ (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!!!
Ich denke nicht, dass "Trompetenkäfer" eine solch ausartende Diskussion zwischen Boilie-Fischern(wenn ich die mal als solche bezeichnen darf) und "Kartoffel-Fischern" bezwecken wollte.
Ihr solltet vielleicht mal beim thema bleiben Jungs.
Ich finde es auch nicht Ok, wenn sich gewisse Leute hier andauernd beschimpfen.--->muss doch nicht sein.
Zu DIESEM THEMA hab ich bereits Stellung genommen, dabei soll man es auch belassen.
Also noch viel Spaß bei der Rechnerei, Streiterei, etc.
Zum lesen ists alle Mal lustig.

MfG Tom


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Februar 2004)

Jo.. auch Mathe kann Spaß machen... :q gelle Klug*******r :q :q


----------



## ShogunZ (8. Februar 2004)

Alles klar bei dir "Held der Arbeit"?
Irgendwelche Probleme "Vorbild der Jugend"?


----------



## AngelnderWolf (8. Februar 2004)

Ihr habt das gute alte geviertelte Brötchen vergessen .

Ich Angel mit allem, aber nie mit Boilies. Das liegt aber daran, das ich mit Teig, Kartoffeln, Brot und Wurm immer viel Erfolg gehabt habe.

Ich weiss nicht was besser fängt, ich angel im Frühjahr mit Wurm oder mit Teig und gegen Herbst mit Kartoffeln und Brot...so mögen es die Karpfen nach meinen Erfahrungen am liebsten. Wenns nicht klapt....anfüttern #t .

Ansonsten würde ich so ein Gelächter auch nie ernst nehmen...meist tun die anderen es ja auchnicht, sondern wollten nur mit dir ins Gespräch kommen :q .


----------



## Theoceanisbig (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo Shogun!

Wirf doch mal einen Blick auf die Signatur von unserem Gerätefetischisten, bevor Du den Franzl so schimpfst. Der hat Dich nämlich nicht gemeint, so wie ich das sehe.

Und überhaupt:

Ich gehe total gerne Fischen, so oft ich Gelegenheit habe. Frolic finde ich super (letzten Herbst meinen bisher größten Karpfen damit gezogen). :q 

Eine Dose Mais habe ich IMMER im Auto, ich fische nicht die Rute sondern MIT ihr, ich kaufe mir manchmal (viel zu oft) völlig überteuerte Angelsachen, die ich in dieser Form nicht wirklich brauche, die mir aber um so mehr Freude machen, obwohl ich nicht "tackle" zu dem Zeugs sage. 

Fische die ich nicht essen möchte, werden nicht "released", sondern zurückgesetzt (selektiv und gegebenenfalls versehentlich - versteht sich).

Ich wünsche Euch allen genauso viel Spaß beim Fischen wie ich ihn hoffentlich bald wieder haben werde! #h 

Stefan


----------



## Lenzibald (8. Februar 2004)

@Gerätefetischist
Mit normalem Werkzeug mag deine Rechnung ja stimmen. Nur wenn du dem seine "Boiliefabrik" Mal siehst zuckst sicher aus. Zutaten nur das Beste vom Besten Teig wird mit ner Industrieknetmaschine gerührt Teigwürste werden mit Druckluft gemacht. Die Produzieren zu viert sowas hast noch nicht gesehen. Kosten sind dem eigentlich egal Monatsverdienst von dem Typen liegt bei 5000.- Euro. Ist Ingenieur für Industrieanlagenbau und 6 Monate im Jahr im Ausland. 2003 war er in China.Wo er heuer unterwegs ist weiß ich noch nicht da er erst März oder April wieder im Lande ist. Ok das ist ein echter Ausnahmefall aber es wird insgesammt auch von anderen Anglern sehr viel Gefüttert. Ich persönlich komme mit 10kilo Boilies leicht das ganze Jahr durch weil soviel gefüttert wird das ich gar keine Futterboilies mehr reinwerfe. Egal wo man an dem See fischt es liegen mit sicherheit boilies im Wasser. Beste Erfahrungen habe ich mit Nuss_Scopex und Muschelboilies. Die werden hauptsächlich gefüttert.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Februar 2004)

@ ShogunZ ich hab unseren Gerätefetischisten gemeint  --> siehe seine Signatur! 


sorry falls du dich angesprochen gefühlt hast...

ich beschimpfe hier normaleweise keine Leute.. und wenn wirklich schreib ich´s so @ShogunZ  

deine Reaktion ist natürlich verständlich.... also Sorry nochmal


----------



## BadPoldi (9. Februar 2004)

Hi,

also in unsere farbkübel gehen ziemlich genau 10 kg boilis dann ist schluß, aber gut ich wills ned abstreiten das es auch andere gibt. aber ein ingeneur schleppt keine 30 kg... lol wenn er 5000 euro verdient....

aber schließen wir das thema.

sollte sich von mir hier jemand angegriffen fühlen, so entschuldige ich mich hiermit.

ich will nur meine meinung dazu schreiben, ich dacht für sowas sind boards da. 

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. Februar 2004)

@ Lenzibald
Wir rühren den Teig auch mit der Bohrmaschine und nem Zementmischquirl an. Per hand macht das keiner mehr.

Die Druckluftpresse ist zwar auch noch da, aber mit nem anständig angetriebenen Fleischwolf ist man schneller, ausserdem frisst der auch etwas festeren Teig gut. Also nehmen wir den. Ne Elektropresse ist aber in Entwicklung.

Und wenn der Kollege endlich mal was Leerlauf in der Firma hat, dann wird auch der (doppelte, also 2 Megatables nebeneinander) Rolltisch ausgemustert, und 2 anständige angetriebene Walzen dafür gebaut. (Siehe Boiliemaschine auf Carp.de)

Zum Kochen nehmen wir keine übliche Friteuse ( passt zu wenig rein), sondern einen 30l Topf auf nem 8kw Gasbrenner.

Das IST normales Werkzeug, und trotzdem schaffen wir nur 20-25 kg am Tag, und haben am nächsten Tag alle Arme bis zum Fussboden, sowie krumme Rücken.

Und wenn der es wirklich schaffen sollte 100kg zu fertigen, wo lagert er den unsinn dann, und wo trocknet er die Kugeln? Nach deinen Angaben sind das 240kg am Tag, die teile müssen ca 3 Tage trocknen vorm benutzen, hat der dann 720 kg Boilies im Keller zum Trocknen ausgebreitet? 20 kg nehmen selbst gut gestapelt schon ne Menge platz ein. (Nen Turm, etwa so gross wie eine 120l Mülltonne) Und der hat die 36 fache Menge da stehen! Das dürfte ein Massives Feuchtigkeitsproblem im Keller geben.

Und wie kann der Typ soviel verangeln, wenn er das Halbe Jahr gar nicht da ist?
Ich komm nämlich auch mit 10-20kg im Jahr locker
aus (+ 25 kg Futtermais wenn ich im Fliesswasser fische). Also tippe ich immer noch auf aufschneider.

@ Franz
soso, Du hast also MICH beschimpft... 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## bernie (9. Februar 2004)

@Gerätefetischist:
Das mit dem Mongo hab ich echt überlesen......... ist natürlich genauso daneben, keine Frage !!!!!!

Aber ich denke mal wir sollten das hier lieber langsam "einschlafen" lassen 
Denn eigentlich rauschen wir ganz schön am Thema vorbei.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Februar 2004)

@Gerätefetischist...

ja sowieso :q


----------



## ShogunZ (9. Februar 2004)

alles klar Franz_16!!!!
Zwecks schlafen und Schule haben wir übrigends die gleiche Einstellung *lol*

MfG Tom


----------



## Arcanion (9. Februar 2004)

@all: Wie, garkeine Beschimpfungen mehr?? Hatte gerade Gefallen an dem Thread gefunden :g 

@Mods: ich bin dafuer, dass Ihr ein neues Forum fuer theorethische Mathematik eroeffnet!! 

@alle Preisvergleicher: kann ich Boillies auch nachts auf der nassen Wiese pfluecken gehen?  

und wech....


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Februar 2004)

@Arcanion 

ich bin auch dafür, dass wir sowas einrichten.... ist doch sau lustig sowas.. :q

Vorallem Stochastik wäre cool.. dann könnten wir hier gemeinsam ausrechnen wie wahrscheinlich es ist einen Fisch mit und ohne Boilie zu fangen :q :q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. Februar 2004)

Jo, und dann berechnen wir, wie Wahrscheinlich es ist, dass Ausgerechnet DU in der Schule aufpasst 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Februar 2004)

den seinen gibts der Herr im Schlafe ...


----------



## wörni (10. Februar 2004)

@Franz_16

paßt nicht hierher... würde mich aber mal interessieren warum ihr Boilieverbot habt ;+ 

Im übrigen sollte doch jeder mit dem Köder seines Vertrauens glücklich werden   :q


----------



## Veit (10. Februar 2004)

Tja, ich habe noch nie mit Boilies gefischt. Dieses Jahr werde ich es aber auf jeden Fall trotzdem mal versuchen, weil ich wissen will was dran ist an diesem Köder und hoffe damit gezielt die großen Exemplare zu fangen. 
Bis jetzt bin ich allerdings noch nicht in große Versuchung gekommen mit diesem Köder zu angeln.
Der Grund: Mit klassischen Ködern wie Maden, Teig, Kartoffel und Mais habe ich in den vergangenen Jahren im direkten Vergleich zu anderen Anglern die am Gewässer waren IMMER besser gefangen. Außerdem sind meine Fangerfolge auf Karpfen in den letzten vier Jahren auch konstant gut geblieben (2000: 284 Karpfen, 2001: 245 Karpfen, 2002: 275 Karpfen, 2003: 252 Karpfen). Das soll keine Angeberei sein, es ist eben Tatsache und Beweis genug, dass auch die klassischen Köder noch topp sind.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Februar 2004)

@Wörni 

Anfangs war das Verbot deswegen da, weil wir sehr kleine Gewässer hatten alle so ca. 1 - 1,5ha, die waren alle gut mit Karpfen besetzt und jeder konnte seine Karpfen fangen. Anfüttern ist auch verboten. Außerdem kursierten damals immer wieder Gerüchte, dass die Karpfen nach den Boilies mehr oder weniger süchtig werden und dann nichts anderes mehr fressen. 
Naja und da jeder seine Karpfen gemütlich und ohne großen Aufwand fangen kann will hier eigentlich keiner mit Boilie angeln. 
Bei uns gibts somit keine Forderung nach Boilies, warum auch ?? welche Vorteile hätte es denn? 

Es gibt bei uns auch Teiche die man auf Tageskarte befischen kann... da kann mann mit Boilies auf Monsterkarpfen fischen, und es wird auch gemacht.. also wer unbedingt mal Boilie Fischen will, der kann ja da hingehn... ich bin froh, dass es bei uns keine Boilies gibt!


----------



## wörni (10. Februar 2004)

> Anfüttern ist auch verboten



Dann dürft ihr auch nicht mit Futterkörbchen angeln, oder ;+


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Februar 2004)

doch!


----------



## Schutty (11. Februar 2004)

veit!! kleiner tip, suche dir jemanden der ein bischen erfahrung mit boilie und den dazugehörigen montagen hat. so einfach ist es nicht ! boilie ans haar und zack karpfen fangen!!!!! die erfahrung machts. nun ist ja die katze aus dem sack. angst davor das der karpfen nichts anderes mehr frist als boilies!!!! naja darüber kann ich nur schmunzeln !!!!!!!  ich sage mal es ist nicht von der hand zuweisen das der karpfen die boilies nach einem längeren zeitraum als teil seiner natürlichen nahrung ansieht, aber andere karpfenartigen fische auch, oder krebse selbst wassergeflügel. also sind es wieder die leute die dagegen sprechen: endweder falsch beraten und es klapt beim dritten mal nicht, überhaupt noch nicht damit gefischt oder.oder.........! zumindesten liegen fundierte berichte von fischerei biologen vor das es in gewässern weder zu suchterscheinungen noch sonstigen kommt. warum freuen sich fischer wenn mann an ihrem see auf karpfen fischen will? must mal fragen! da wird immer von unmängen futter gesprochen die KARPFENANGLER ins gewässer bringen. da könte ich mal fragen weiviel futter kommt in ein gewässer wenn ein hegefischen durchgeführt wird (20 mann) darüber spricht keiner. weil stippen geht nehmlich sogut wie jeder.


----------



## Trompetenkäfer (21. Februar 2004)

@Babpoldi
@Geraetefetischist

Hallo Boardis 

Ich war zwei Wochen nicht zuhause.
Die Arbeit hat mich in die Nähe von Wien verschlagen.

Deshalb konnte ich nicht sofort auf die Themen in AB antworten.
Sorry !

Die Wette ist, daß mit den neuen angelmethoden mehr gefangen wird als mit den alten.

Und zwar 30 X mehr !!!!!!!!!!!!


Das wolln wir erst einmal sehen.



Viele Grüße

und Petri-Heil


----------



## BadPoldi (21. Februar 2004)

Hi,

@trompetenkäfer, wie gesagt, meiner meinung nach hast das gewonnen, 30 x soviel zu fangen ist in meinen augen nicht möglich...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. Februar 2004)

Da geb ich BadPoldi recht. Wenns um die Stückzahl geht hast Du so gut wie gewonnen, und selbst wenns ums Gewicht geht zumindestens ziemlich gute chancen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Pilkman (23. Februar 2004)

Hihi, 30 Mal soviel... sehr optimistische Wette - bei gleichem zeitlichen Aufwand für beide Vergleichsmethoden, hast Du die Wette wirklich so gut wie gewonnen, Trompetenkäfer!  

Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden! So viel Dummheit und Hochmut muss wirklich bestraft werden...

Wie sind denn die genauen Konditionen? Wie lange ist Euer Zeitraum, wo die Wette läuft? Und wie gesagt: Rechnung nach Stückzahlen oder nach Gesamtfanggewicht? Aber auch da muss ich GF recht geben, selbst in dem Fall hast Du gute Chancen...

Pilkman


----------



## Trompetenkäfer (29. Februar 2004)

Vielen Dank für euren Zuspruch.

Ich habe selber überhaupt keine Angst diese Wette zu verlieren.

Die Formalitäten sind einfach:
Ich angel gegen zehn Angler.
Jeder von uns hat eine Fangliste in die jeder Edelfisch eingetragen werden muß. ( Satzung vom Verein )

Zusätzlich trägt jeder Angler noch die Zeit ein.

Wenn jeder ehrlich ist, so kann man den Sieger ermitteln.

Gruß und
Petri-Heil

Bernd


----------



## Pilkman (2. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Trompetenkäfer _
> *... Die Formalitäten sind einfach:
> Ich angel gegen zehn Angler.
> Jeder von uns hat eine Fangliste in die jeder Edelfisch eingetragen werden muß. ... *



Momento, dass klingt dann aber schon nicht mehr sooo einfach. Soll das bedeuten, dass die 10 Angler 30mal soviel fangen müssen wie Du als alleiniger Angler? Das heißt ja praktisch, dass die dann pro Mann nur drei Mal soviel Karpfen angeln müssen und das auch noch im Schnitt. 
Hinzu kommt, dass nicht bestimmt ist, wie der zeitliche Rahmen aussieht, denn jeder kann ja soviel und so oft angeln, wie er möchte. 
Was zählt ist im Endeffekt die Anzahl der gefangenen Fische. Und die Boiliespezis sind ausdauernde Leute, was den Ansitz betrifft...  

Nun ja, trotz all dem denke ich, dass Du gute Chancen hast, diese Wette für Dich zu entscheiden. Auch wenn es nicht so einfach wird, wie es sich am Anfang angehört hat.


----------



## Trompetenkäfer (19. März 2004)

1. Erfolg

Ich habe heute Nachmittag einen 5 Pfund Karpfen nach erfolgreichem Drill landen können.

Der Köder war Teig aus Zwieback.
Haken Größe 2 Gold
Schnur 0.22 monofil

Ob sich meine Konkurenten schon in Sachen Karpfen aufgemacht haben ???

Gruß und 
Petri-Heil


----------



## Brummel (19. März 2004)

*Glückwunsch*

:m  , Donnerwetter, heute um 9.44 Uhr Posting verfasst und "heute nachmittag" Karpfen gefangen, Super  .
Solche Tagesabläufe lasse ich mir gern gefallen. Meintest sicher gestern nachmittag, oder?
Trotzdem herzlichen GW, da sieht man mal wieder daß sich Geduld auszahlt. #h 

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Trompetenkäfer (19. März 2004)

Hallo Brummel

Du hast es gemerkt !!!
Meinte tatsächlich gestern.
Bitte entschuldige einem Nachtschichtler.
Da kriegt man manchmal was duchreinander.
Sorry.

Gruß und 
Petri-Heil

Bernd


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. März 2004)

Also wenn das halbwegs robuste Karpfenangler sind, haben Deine Konkurrenten schon 3-5 Wochenenden am Wasser verbracht. So liegt bei und der Schnitt in etwa. Und der Beste Köder ist einfach die Zeit, also halt Dich besser ran.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alle haben mich ausgelacht*

Ich angle fast nur mit Mais , Würmern, Teig und es fängt gut.


----------



## Pilkman (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Alle haben mich ausgelacht*

Hi Trompetenkäfer,

wie läuft Eure Wette? Welche der beiden Fraktionen liegt gerade in der Statistik vorn?

Erzähl mal, wir haben lang nichts von Dir gehört... #h


----------

